# their dieing?



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I am puzzled....every few days for the past week we find a dead chicken..today we found two dead chickens and one duck?? all in the coop...we kicked everyone out in fear there is something in there....not sure whats going on...we found one of my Blue Giant roosters not able to get up..his legs were side ways..like a lady would sit lol...I picked him up and he can walk, but a bit drunk acting...fixed him some pumpkin with cayenne pepper and he gobbled it..was walking "ok" tonight but I know if he falls over he cant get up on is own? I check ed diseases and found none to fit his symptoms..what killed the other we have no idea since we found them dead...we did have someting get in and take the heads off a few..but these were untouched..

any ideas?? we will be cleaning the coop up, searching for what ever it may be...but today I didnt see a thing, no mold, no poisonous plants...nothing???

thanks for your help


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Chickens can be touchy little things. I've heard of them dying of heart attacks following a traumatic situation, even if they survived the incident. 

How is your weather? Is it really different than they are used to?

How old are the chickens that died?

Did you check to see if they had clogged ....oh dear...brain blanked out...gizzards..Is that the word I'm looking for? Man, it's frustrating getting old! lol

Moldy feed?


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Chickens can be touchy little things. I've heard of them dying of heart attacks following a traumatic situation, even if they survived the incident. 

How is your weather? Is it really different than they are used to?

How old are the chickens that died?

Did you check to see if they had clogged ....oh dear...brain blanked out...gizzards..Is that the word I'm looking for? Man, it's frustrating getting old! lol

Moldy feed?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I've had a couple chickens die after acting drunk. I think it was poisoning (from nightshade berries) or something, but there are so many poultry diseases it could have been something entirely different. Have you looked at this page? Scroll down and you'll see some helpful charts of symptoms. http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ps044


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

I am so sorry about the problem with your chickens.

I found out this summer there is a college within an about an hour drive that will take animals (livestock, not sure about chickens but they might) for an autopsy (gives students practice) for free. I just have to call to make sure someone is there to receive the animal. Plus, it has to be pretty quickly taken after passing. Did not know if that is something you might be able to look into if you have a campus in your area.
I sure hope you don't loose anymore and find out what has happened.

We lost a hen in the fall. It was soon after they started molting. One of the hens was laying some jumbo eggs. I'm concerned it was her and with the stress of molting she got egg bound. None of the other hens died, so I guess I'll never know. On the morning of her passing, it looked like she was laying an egg when I opened the coop and filled the feeders and water containers.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Are they young? 

It sounds like Mareks Disease. It effects the nervous system causing paralyses starting in the legs. It's very contagious spread by breathing in dander from infected chickens. It has a high fatality rate. 
Mareks normally only effect chickens under 20weeks old. But I have herd of adult chickens suffering from it. I had a bad outbreak and after doing a lot of research. With no none cure all info I found said there is no cure. 
I did find one post for a natural herbal cure so we tried it and to my shock it worked. 
Here is the thread I got the cure from. 

This isn't an emergency, just a helpful tidbit of information to help. Despite what you may have heard, there IS a cure for Marek's Disease. It is a homeopathic remedy called "Hypericum." Hypericum is a small creeping herb that, when used hollistically, numbs nerves and dulls pain. When given to a bird suffering from the symptoms of Marek's Disease, it will cure the bird by working on the theory that "like cures like," in other words, by giving the bird the symptoms it will take the symptoms away. I've used this herb with great success to fully cure birds of Marek's Disease. You can fnd Hypericum at health food stores, $8 for 100 tablets. Hypericum must be diluted before it can be used:

- 1 tablespoon of DISTILLED water per tablet Hypericum (must be distilled water, tap water is ionized and will deactivate the Hypericum)
- MUST be mixed in a GLASS or PLASTIC bowl (metal with react with the water and herb)
- drip 5-10 drops (bantam) or 10-15 drops (large fowl) on the afflicted bird's tongue. Be sure the bird rubs its beak together because the Hypericum MUST touch the sinuses (located on the roof of the mouth) in order to work
- treat every 12 hours (morning and night) with a fresh batch
- recovery may be as quick as 1 day or as slow as several months

The treatment works best if you begin treating early. If you delay treatment, the Hypericum may not work or it may be a very slow recovery. IF YOU OVERDOSE YOUR BIRDS ON HYPERICUM, don't worry. The bird will exhibit extreme symptoms, and make a drastic improvment within a 24 hours. Hypericum is also helpful for pain. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for your replies...

they are not young,..all were 2-3 years old...weather has been crazy...cold freezing to warm back to freezing...its Texas...LOL...Most were hens...two were roosters..no molting..the rooster I didn recover, seems ok..we shall see how he is come morning..one dieing her and there I expect.....but two hens and a duck? that got my attention...thanks for the article I will read it...: )


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

That sounds like poisoning or some very fast moving disease (none that I know of). Ducks are very rugged and usually don't just die. One chicken every now and again, expected, 3 - 4 in a week, you got a problem. Check your feed, water, clean the coop, strip everything, fence them in, if they free-range. Start looking hard for toxic plants, bad feed, neighbor with a grudge.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I have had hens die around age 3 during weather changes. It's like they just don't have the oomph to fight it anymore. I've also had a duck die for no apparent reason during weather fluctuation. She was only 2, though. This has not happened to any of our roosters, that I can remember. 

I hope you figure out what is going on. It's always hard to loose animals.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cathy...how is the worm load? Have they been dewormed recently?

I feel it would be easiest to determine with a necropsy. I normally would not say that but it puzzles me with the duck as well as the chickens....the problem with poultry is so many of the illnesses and diseases all have the same symptoms, and there are so many contributing factors to calculate in.

For sure I would clean and bleach out the coop.Check the feed very carefully for mold.Are there any symptoms at all other than the one with the leg issue?

I do hope you can figure it out. I know how hard a bunch of losses can be..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you nygoatmom....I thought worms as well..I treat them with pumpkin and cayenne pepper ..and poops seem normal ..The rooster is doing well today...even flew over the fence..Im giving him pumpkin with cayenne pepper again today,.so what ever was up with him, that helped, maybe I just didnt catch the hens in time? or its a different issue..it really perked him up...we have not wormed any of our chickens chemically....UGH mysteries!!!..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know! They do that to you for sure  I do use chemicals myself, but I can surely understand not using them. If you lose too many more, I would consider necropsy.
Maybe dose them all with the cayenne and pumpkin seeds?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello Happybleats, I can't speak for the birds that died one at a time every now and then...had something similar happen, where out of the blue one of them would "wake up dead" one morning, but I finally decided there was a heart weakness in them, as they were related, and had Cornish blood. If there were lots of dead, markless birds all at once, I might suspect a bobcat or lynx. But for your rooster who sits like a lady, I would pick him up and check his feet, and make sure he doesn't have bumblefoot. I have successfully treated for that. Good instructions in Damerow, I think, but basically you wash his feet and if there is a black spot that doesn't wash off but seems to be part of his foot--soak in warm water, cut out black part with a scalpel or such--remove black stuff until you get down to healthy tissue, which may result in a pit; rinse, pack with antibiotic cream, wrap to keep clean. Protect yourself with gloves while doing this, ideally. The organism is always around, but waits for a nick in the foot to make its attack. Sorry you're having to deal with this. :-(


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice...Im cleaning the coop...which is pretty large with lots of open yard..The rooster is doing well now..he is running all over like nothing was wrong..I do have a suspicion but doubt I will be able to comfirm, since Mr. Sombody or Mrs. It wasnt me" never confesses...but..I wondering if my kids who feeds the chickens skipped a few days due to weather...which upsets me to think these chickens died of starvation or the combo of no food for a few days and the cold we have had...Hunger can weaken the resolve...at any rate...Im giving the pumpkin and cayenne pepper which they love!...And plenty of feed...we'll see how they do..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ugh...I know how you feel about worrying if the kids "skipped" any chores. I have less animals than you so I am able to kinda check everything to make sure. Kids will be kids...hopefully, if that was it, they "secretly" learned their lesson!Let us know if you have any more deaths....maybe we can all brainstorm!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks nygoatmom...I kind of hope that was what it is as well..since I found that rooster so weak and off his game a bit and now happily running the ranch. Im thinking that might have been the problem...I do usually do a check every mid morning and after evening chores..sometimes I get blasted with things to get done and just do a verbal check list with them...as you said..kids will be kids...even those that usually are responsable will slack...I do hope they feel a pang of guilt if its so...


----------

